# Today's project Harman Accentra Insert Rail Kit



## glenc0322 (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanted to purchase the rail kit from harman but they wanted $500.00 (OUCH) so I decided to build one my self out of kindorf (unistrutt) that I had at work (electrician)  I used 1 1/2 kindorf and 3/4 kindorf for the cross rails with 3/8 hardware and 4 kindorf knees.  I know its a little over kil but the material and hardware was free.  I originally built one out of wood but had a hard time sliding the stove on the 2x4's So this is what I made what do you think?


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Feb 17, 2013)

Pretty slick, let's see the stove on it.


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 17, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> Pretty slick, let's see the stove on it.


Will pull it next weekend to clean the vent pipe and post pictures to cold today wife was complaining that the house was under 70 lol when I use to keep the house at 64 before the stove was installed HOW SOON THEY FORGET


----------



## will711 (Feb 17, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> HOW SOON THEY FORGET


 
Always seem to forget when we do good, never forget when we Screw Up


----------



## 3650 (Feb 17, 2013)

yikes


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 17, 2013)

3650 said:


> yikes


 
you dont Like my Rail Kit


----------



## FS1971 (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks great. I would suggest maybe a set of legs in the middle of the rail to hold the weight. Just a thought. And felt pads on the legs and anywhere the rail touches a finished surface to save a scratch from a accidental hit of the rail from the movement of the stove in or out of the insert. I use wood and know how difficult it is to move. Nice work!


----------



## jimmieguns (Feb 17, 2013)

nice job dude


----------



## minnow (Feb 17, 2013)

I built mine out of 2x4's and it's worked fine for the past six years.


----------



## Evan_J (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good.  I too made one out of 2 x 4.  This year I upgraded it with some carpet so the insert slides easier. Then I re-worked it to add some heavy duty caster so I can wheel it out of the way when cleaning the liner.


----------



## 3650 (Feb 18, 2013)

i overbuild everything.  maybe its my phone pic but that doesnt look like it could bear the kind of loads youre asking of it. what is that you used? what gauge is it? doesnt an accentra weigh in excess of 400lbs?   do you want to risk topling you $3000 stove?  i hope it works for you,just scares me.


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 18, 2013)

3650 said:


> i overbuild everything. maybe its my phone pic but that doesnt look like it could bear the kind of loads youre asking of it. what is that you used? what gauge is it? doesnt an accentra weigh in excess of 400lbs? do you want to risk topling you $3000 stove? i hope it works for you,just scares me.


 
I have no doubt that it can handle the weight I do not have the spec sheet in front of me but it is 12 Gauge, Length 10 Ft., Width 1 1/2 In., Depth 1 1/2 In., Material of Construction Steel.  Ill look for the spec sheet online


----------



## imacman (Feb 18, 2013)

FS1971 said:


> Looks great. I would suggest maybe a set of legs in the middle of the rail to hold the weight. Just a thought. And felt pads on the legs and anywhere the rail touches a finished surface to save a scratch from a accidental hit of the rail from the movement of the stove in or out of the insert.......Nice work!


x2


----------



## Bkins (Feb 18, 2013)

X3.  Let us know how it works for you.  I would stand clear the first time.  What is the distance from the stone it is setting on to the legs?


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 18, 2013)

I made it so the stove will pull out 3 feet so I can have around 2 feet of working space behind the stove to get to the vent pipe.  I use this material all the time at work and the weight is not a problem but adding a center brace will take me all of 2 minutes so I will add it just to make sure they also make an angle bracket that I can add to the side but then it would look like a plane lol Ill let you guys know how it works out on sunday when I clean the stove and of course ill take pictures


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 18, 2013)

3650 said:


> i overbuild everything. maybe its my phone pic but that doesnt look like it could bear the kind of loads youre asking of it. what is that you used? what gauge is it? doesnt an accentra weigh in excess of 400lbs? do you want to risk topling you $3000 stove? i hope it works for you,just scares me.


 
I found the spec sheet on the Kindorf(unistrut) I used the P1000 the length 36 inches and rated for 1130 lbs.  per piece


----------



## great balls of fire (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a pipefitter and I use Unistrut all the time to hang pipe I will have to steal that invention when I get an insert .Thats a great idea.


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 18, 2013)

great balls of fire said:


> I'm a pipefitter and I use Unistrut all the time to hang pipe I will have to steal that invention when I get an insert .Thats a great idea.


Thanks think I am going to patent it lol


----------



## great balls of fire (Feb 18, 2013)

that's definitely smaller than the stuff that I use looks like Electricians unistrut.metal on metal should slide right out


----------



## Jm15 (Feb 19, 2013)

That thing looks awesome. How much would that material cost me?


----------



## great balls of fire (Feb 19, 2013)

don't know what the cost is but I know that stuff is all over the job sitesfor the 5 finger discount


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jm15 said:


> That thing looks awesome. How much would that material cost me?


around $70-$80 dollars you would need 2 10 foot sticks of unistrutt at $20 each 4 kindorf knees @ $3.00 each  a dozen spring nuts washers and bolts around $15-$20 dollars.  rough estimate you can get everything at home depot or lowes.  Its alot cheaper to make it out of 2X4's but fr me it was hard to slide it out If you want the dimensions that I used let me know.  And if you want to see the stove on the rails wait until Sunday


----------



## DBCOOPER (Feb 21, 2013)

When I pull my insert I use a couple of pieces pipe underneath to roll it out.It  I'm sure any pipe or conduit would do.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Uni strut is handy stuff. Nice job.


----------



## Rob Kav (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice Job ! It looks well thought out and saved 500 bucks to boot ! Years ago a friend of a frend asked for a support for his scale so he could know exactly the hanging weight of all the deer taken at his camp.A rather demanding person he wanted HEAVY DUTY  !For free of course.We had some scrap  half  inch steel .I got the ok and made the man his bracket.It is still on the floor in his garage to the best of my knowledge!


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 3, 2013)

Took 2 weeks  to  try out the rails but it worked great slid out so easy on the metal instead of wood and had plenty of room to work on the stove here are some pictures so It DID happen


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 3, 2013)

looks good!


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

I see you got a helper


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Mar 3, 2013)

That's Effen' awesome!

Considered your deign stolen.. 

Great job
'


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 3, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> That's Effen' awesome!
> 
> Considered your deign stolen..
> 
> ...


thanks and steal away It worked better then expected


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 3, 2013)

will711 said:


> I see you got a helper


Yes she is a nosy body loves to get into everything


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> looks good!


thanks


----------



## mik_kane (Mar 5, 2013)

Just one question are you able to slide the 1 1/2" strut under the stove without lifting the stove to get it in? I am looking to get a used Accentra and am trying to figure everything out before I get one.


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes slides right in between the bottom of the insert and the metal frame of the housing no lifting involved Mine is 1/4 inch higher so when I push it back I lean it a tiny bit to go back on the rails on the frame


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here Is a quick drawing (QUICK) of the dimensions of the kit I built If anyone wants them


----------



## mik_kane (Mar 5, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> around $70-$80 dollars you would need 2 10 foot sticks of unistrutt at $20 each 4 kindorf knees @ $3.00 each a dozen spring nuts washers and bolts around $15-$20 dollars. rough estimate you can get everything at home depot or lowes. Its alot cheaper to make it out of 2X4's but fr me it was hard to slide it out If you want the dimensions that I used let me know. And if you want to see the stove on the rails wait until Sunday


 
Looking at the picture you will need 1-10 ft stick of 1 1/2" and 1-10 ft stick of 3/4" also the 55" will vary with the height of the hearth since you are using the 1 1/2" to support it. You can also double up the excess 3/4" unistrutt (kindorf) if you do not want to lose the length of how far your stove comes out. Just trying to save some money without buying more unistrutt than you need. Some people actually have to pay for their materials 

Very good idea, like it a lot.


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 5, 2013)

mik_kane said:


> Looking at the picture you will need 1-10 ft stick of 1 1/2" and 1-10 ft stick of 3/4" also the 55" will vary with the height of the hearth since you are using the 1 1/2" to support it. You can also double up the excess 3/4" unistrutt (kindorf) if you do not want to lose the length of how far your stove comes out. Just trying to save some money without buying more unistrutt than you need. Some people actually have to pay for their materials
> 
> Very good idea, like it a lot.


 
thanks


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 5, 2013)

Even if I had to purchase the material I think its well worth the money to use metal instead of wood.  But free is better


----------



## glenc0322 (Mar 16, 2013)

So what do you think?


----------



## MoBigs (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's awesome Glen... So much that I built one over the weekend using the info in this thread and it worked like a charm! All said and done the material cost $158 dollars from my local hardware store.

Here it is in action yesterday...


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 10, 2013)

Way to go guys - saved between $500 to $350 (not factoring time)


----------



## glenc0322 (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad it worked I love it and saves a lot of money


----------



## glenc0322 (Jun 12, 2013)

I would slide the rail kit into the fire place a little more so it is a little more stable but Mine works great I should patent this lol


----------



## glenc0322 (Aug 24, 2013)

Used the home made rail kit again to pull the stove out for a quick cleaning and dusting.  Works great


----------

